# help with marantz analog DVD connection



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

My marantz nr1402 won't recognize my analog connection to my old Sony DVD player. Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

So, from the DVD player, I've used "Line Out": Red, White, Yellow RCA's.
To the Marantz, I connected the red/white to the DVD analogue audio in and the yellow to the DVD video in.

I get confused when I go to the Marantz input set-up menus.
For the DVD, I have it set as:
HDMI: None
DIGITAL: None
Component: RCA-1

And that doesn't make sense to me, but given the available options that seemed to be the "best match". 

I can get audio.
But I get no video.

I'm missing something small, I'm sure.

I tried calling Marantz support - but they're closed.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The only thing I can see is RCA-1. You are showing it to say component. This would refer to a non progressive setup. I would expect it to say composite. This may not make the difference, but that's what I see.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

When setting up inputs on the marantz you use the "Amp Menu" button.

From there you select "Input Setup" -> "Input Assign"
And then for each input (BD, DVD, CD, etc) you have an option of 3 different categories:
HDMI
Digital
Component

Under the component category, I only have RCA-1 and RCA-2 selections.

I was unable to reach out to Marantz support today.

I think it will be much easier for me to just get a new HDMI player.

But I'm stubborn.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

cubiclecrusher said:


> When setting up inputs on the marantz you use the "Amp Menu" button. From there you select "Input Setup" -> "Input Assign" And then for each input (BD, DVD, CD, etc) you have an option of 3 different categories: HDMI Digital Component Under the component category, I only have RCA-1 and RCA-2 selections. I was unable to reach out to Marantz support today. I think it will be much easier for me to just get a new HDMI player. But I'm stubborn.


Lol! This I understand! BD players are going pretty cheap these days! ...just sayin. Lol


----------

